# Please Help with amp!!!!



## Juan.Robles (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok my situation is this:

I have a friend who wants to sell me a new Hifonics amp at a low price (around $120).
I have another person who wants to sell me a Kenwood amp at another great price (110).

I am planning on buying a single 12" Alpine Type-R sub and box, I just need the amp to go with it. I dont know much about them but I do know that I am more interested in Quality than anything. 

Any suggestions?????

Here are the links to the two amps....

Hifonics: ** CLOSEOUT ** Hifonics Titan TXi 4006 - 200W RMS x 2 ch. @ 2 ohms • 100W RMS x 2 ch. @ 4 ohms • High-speed MOSFET outputs • EXVP MOSFET power supply • Twin Turbo SPC Torroids for improved bass response - , Car Amplifiers, 2-Channel Amps - Sonic Elec

Kenwood:
Kenwood KAC-8103D - 100 watt Class D Monoblock Amplifier • 300W RMS x 1 @ 4 ohms • 500W RMS x 1 @ 2 ohms • Variable Low-Pass and Infrasonic Filter • S/N Ratio is 85 dB - , Car Amplifiers, Mono Subwoofer Amps - Sonic Electronix


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

As far as quality goes, I know for sure that Kenwood makes good products. I've never heard of Hifonics before; I did a quick Google search for reviews on Hifonics products and people say it's a good brand.

The Kenwood amp has only one channel that puts out 300W RMS according to your link; this is sufficient for your system. The Hifonics amp has two channels that output 100W RMS each but can put out 400W RMS if they are bridged; this means that you will get more power from this amp than the Kenwood.

Since both brands appear to be of good quality (from what I've briefly researched), the Hifonics amp seems like a better choice because it will give you 100W more power than the other one.


----------



## TheBrownRobert (Aug 28, 2007)

I took another look at those links you've provided. You might want to talk to your friend about the "low" price he/she is offering.

The Hifonics amp on the web site you linked is being sold for $100; on other sites, this amp is between $100 and $130. Your friend is asking for $120 for this amp (which I assume is used); you'd be paying the same amount of money for a used amp as a new one.

The Kenwood is listed for $120 on the site you linked; elsewhere it is between $120 and $180. I think you should get a better deal than $110, since you're getting it used.

Just as an example, my friend picked up a 1000W amp (I think it was Sony, but I don't remember) used for $30; it sold for $140 new.


----------



## atl530i (Mar 26, 2007)

Honestly, that model Hifonics amp isn't the best, it is actually their entry level model. Get the Zeus 400watt 2 channel. It sounds a lot better and has some better sound adjustments on it. The power supply in the Zeus is actually alittle better too. The amp looks better to if you care about that.

I was running the 5 channel Hifonics Zeus amp in my BMW. I am going to install it into my Nissan soon.


----------

